# It's a tad chilly in Central Floirda



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunday morning 1/10/10 it was 26 degrees.[/b]
Due to heavy icing build up, P & S Central's railroad operations have had to shut down.[/b]
Monday morning it is 24 dgrees. What happened to Al Gores' global warming?[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow! 
thats amazing.. 

well, at least you only have to deal with 24 degrees for 2 or 3 days..then its gone.. 
thats typical weather for 4 months of the year up here!  

has been there been heavy damage to the citrus crops? 
I hope not! 

Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Last time I saw Ice in FL was Feb 2006. But only lasted a day. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's not good, Pete. It's warmer here in the high country of Dewey right now. We're supposed to be near 60 today. 

Hope you don't lose anything with the freeze. We've been following the updates on the citrus situation. 

Hopefully, it will warm enough today to melt the ice so you can run trains.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard FL has been a tad chilly. Even saw pictures of snow down that way. Stay warm or better yet send that weather up this way. Its still warmer then up this way. LOL


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

The last time I saw ice in Tallahassee was this morning -- 12 degrees at 8:00 am today. Hard to get dressed when you have to break ice off certain delicate body parts to make your clothes fit. Mike


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

My brother lives outside Jacksonville. I picked up an Aristo set with the R/C for him and delivered it last August. We tested the basic setup, then started planning a big loop to run through the forest of ferns in his backyard. We got as far as laying out some 2x6 boards for concept and location, and I could tell it was going to look great running through the dense ferns. The plan was to go back this spring and complete the layout. 

Just heard yesterday the ferns appear to have frozen to the roots, and may be beyond recovery at this point. Back to the drawing board. :-(


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Heat pumps don't work worth a crap when the temps are in the 20's. Going to be some outrageous electric bills here in Florida for this month.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, tell me about it. 

This is what my Heat Pump has looked like every morning for the past week in Winter Springs. 










With Greg's help, I was able to find that moving a wire plug for the defrost cycle from 90 min intervals to a 30 minute interval should fix this problem. 

With the temps expected to go below 30 degrees again tonight, I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok... enough is enough, this photo was taken the NEXT day....This is NO WAY TO RUN A RAILROAD!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Pete...... That's even worse than the first image. 

Sure hope you get some thawing very quickly.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By crackerpete on 11 Jan 2010 07:39 PM 
Ok... enough is enough, this photo was taken the NEXT day....This is NO WAY TO RUN A RAILROAummmmmmmmmmmmm if you Lived in NY you would be warmer............. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand that Randy reprogrammed the "defrost" cycle to go on 3 times as often... so his "ice cube" may function as a heater again. Now all he needs is snowshoes, and a parasol to avoid those lizards falling out of the trees! (Saw it on tv, so cold they can't hold on and are falling from the trees!) Regards, Greg Posted By rlvette on 11 Jan 2010 02:45 PM 
Ah, tell me about it. 

This is what my Heat Pump has looked like every morning for the past week in Winter Springs. 










With Greg's help, I was able to find that moving a wire plug for the defrost cycle from 90 min intervals to a 30 minute interval should fix this problem. 

With the temps expected to go below 30 degrees again tonight, I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this morning the compressor was once again looking like a large snowball, so either the defrost system isn't working or isn't hooked up at all. Luckily tonight is expected to be the last night for sub 30 degree weather for now. 

Randy


----------

